# Poulan Pro Snowblower Impeller Doesn't Spin



## Locknbass Dad (Jan 3, 2022)

I start up my Poulan Pro Snowblower and engage the auger and impeller and the auger spins but the impeller doesn't...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Should just be the roll pin(s) in the impeller, as the impeller shaft is turning the augers through the auger gear case.

Some impellers might have a bolt, but most are roll pins.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Broken shear bolt. Seems like a pretty common issue on those


----------

